
Refusing to decrypt data for investigators gets student 6 months in jail - joshfraser
http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/09/refusing-to-decrypt-data-6-months/
======
joshfraser
I'd like to think this wouldn't happen in the US with our 5th amendment &
rights against self-incrimination. One can dream.

